# Tretlager - Freilauf



## herijemine (25. April 2007)

Hi, 

endlich ist mein (gebrauchtes) Trialradl angekommen. Und eigentlich könnte ich meine ersten Versuche Wagen. Aber ich komm mit dem Freilauf nicht zurecht. Der sitzt an der Kurbel bzw. am Tretlager (kenn ich so vom mtb überhaupt nicht).Die Marke bzw. das Modell ist von außen nicht erkennbar (zumindest für mich als Trialanfänger), Kurbel ECHO. 
Das komische ist, meistens muss ich die ganze Zeit mittreten weil sich sonst die Kette vom Kettenblatt schiebt (beim mtb "chainsuck"). dann machts plötzlich "knack" und der Freilauf funktioniert ganz normal... bis er plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert und es einen dann vom Pedal wuchtet oder die Kette abspringt    SEHR nervig!
Aufgefallen ist mir noch, wenn die linke Kurbel unten steht (beim rollen während dem Fahren) ratterts im Freilauf, wenn er den mal frei läuft...
Kennt sich jemand aus? Ist der Freilauf im A... oder ist das absicht und ich hab den Trick noch nicht raus wie man das Teil "ein und aus" schaltet?

mfg


----------



## Hiro (25. April 2007)

Der Freilauf ist im Arsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. April 2007)

Kenn ich noch von meinem ACS--->klinke gebrochen
mach das ding mal auf,also den freilauf,aber pass auf wie alles wider zusammengebaut wirdD)
Dann wirste sehn was los ist.
tippe wie gesagt auf die klinke.
MfG Martin


----------



## luckygambler (26. April 2007)

hi
vl kannst du ihnwirklich reparieren. wie shcon gesagt einfach aufmachen und alles gut aufsammeln. dann schauen was kaputt aussieht und mal im forum anfragen ob wer nen kaputten davon rumfliegen hat. den kannste dann als ersatzteillager benutzen. habe mir so meinen freilauf auch wieder fit gemacht. beim zusammenbauen solltest du allerdings einiges beachten. wenn du was vergisst dann wirst du dir die arbeit nochmals machen müssen. hie rgibts schon nen thread dazu ist garnicht mal so alt. 
gruss chris


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2007)

öhm was hälts du davon wenn da mal rum kommst und mir mal dein radl vorstellst dann schauen wir mal was wir machen können.


----------



## herijemine (27. April 2007)

Hi, 
danke für die Antworten!
hab das Teil mal aufgemacht. bzw. es war schon ne mords Aktion die Kurbel abzuziehen (war bestimmt Arnie der die drauf gepresst hat...). Dann hatte ich natürlich nicht den passenden Schlüssel um das Kugellager aufzubekommen... schnell zum Radlladen um die Ecke. Der hats dann mit zwei Mann und jede Menge Schraubstock aufbekommen...Viele gebrochene Teilchen und die Kugeln waren übereinander gerutscht. keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren konnte. 
Jedenfalls Totalausfall. Weil ich unbedingt gleich wieder fahren wollte hab ich dort nen einfachen Freilauf für 13 Eus gekauft. Jetzt läufts wieder!

@ Eisbein: gerne, jetzt könne wir aber gleich fahren, ohne vorher schrauben zu müssen! 
kannst auch gerne ma in den F.hain Park kommen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Eisbein (27. April 2007)

alles kla wenn mein bike steht bin ich am start. vll. 1. mai aber da kommste besser nach marzahn, denn in der city ist doch wieder steine werfen angesagt und nen haufen bullerei unterwegs. ich melde mich dann wenn das rad steht.


----------



## trialbock (7. Mai 2007)

hi leute ! 
ich missbrauch mal schnell den thread für ne kleine frage!
Brauch ein neues TRETLAGER für mein Monty 221 pro 06.

ich habe frontfreilauf und frage mich nun einfach ob 122 oder 128mm! (bezw. 124mm )
bekommt ich bei einem propleme von der länge her oder  gibts 
Irgentwie vor nachteile von nem kurzen/langen  tretlager???????

welches kann man mir empfehlen beim Jan . 
habe 4 kant kurbeln und such kein so hight end teil , 
einfach  ein gutes robustes bewährtes tretlager .
*
MFG*


----------



## Monty98 (7. Mai 2007)

VP: kaufen
FAG: nicht kaufen


----------



## AxLpAc (7. Mai 2007)

V!Z

VP kann ich nich empfehlen


----------



## trialbock (8. Mai 2007)

Ja ich denke auch das , daß ViZ Ok ist !
Aber wie ist das nun mit der länge ?? 
ehr länger oder kürzer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

